# cow pics



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

heres 134 




heres her baby


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

heres jewel
1
heres her cull bull calf


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

heres my 2yr old herd bull


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 27, 2009)

Am I seeing in triplet? The pics in post #2 and #3 look to be the same. Even the IMG looks the same. It is a really nice looking animal though! 

You give the calves the same number as their mother? Is that to better keep track of lines?

Your herd bull sure looks well put together and cute in that pic! 

Are those current pics or older ones? I see green stuff!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

those are all older pics.i was trying to post jewel an her cull bull calf.but it keeps putting jewels pic in there.




heres 134s 2008 heifer calf


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like 134 likes heifer calves! That's good for helping the herd grow.

Do you run your Beefmaster herd and the other herd together? Or apart?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

right now both herds are running togather.i need to get another bull an run 2 bulls.but then thatll really screw things up as to reging the calves.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 27, 2009)

NICE!

I would know them in the field without a tags! (or glasses)

I think we should dye your 2yr old bull, black, and throw him out in my field! Then we will see if Hubby notices the ear thing!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

well ive got 1 heck of a blk bull thats 1yr old.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well ive got 1 heck of a blk bull thats 1yr old.


I wish I could show Hubby a pic of a 1yr old  black Beefmaster bull!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

here he is alot younger but he is black.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 27, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Road trip with the trailer is needed!  Route: Washington to Texas and back.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

kitty id have a heartattack if some1 came from washington to buy my cattle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty id have a heartattack if some1 came from washington to buy my cattle.


Don't do that! Just think, you would get to meet a fellow member.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 27, 2009)

yes your sure right about that.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 27, 2009)

Hubby says no, he has white on him!



I do love that bull!
I think he would be very happy here!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 28, 2009)

his momma is red.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 28, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> his momma is red.


Shhh...
Your not supposed to tell those kind of secrets where my Hubby might read them! 



Are you going to use that black bull?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 28, 2009)

i havent made my mind up on him or his half bro yet.they both are good enough to use.i really need to pen the bulls an pour the feed to them.id like to find a polled or scurred bull to go on the cows.simba my herd bull is scurred.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 28, 2009)

heres my herd bull simba


----------



## Thewife (Jan 28, 2009)

Simba wants to come live with me!

Is it true, that a big bull like that, will squish the heifers?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 28, 2009)

no he wont squish the heifers.we calved 10 or 12 heifers this fall an winter.all bred to him an he didnt hurt them.now if you had a 2300lb bull with 700 to 800lb heifers some might get hurt.simba has put on about 400lbs or more since i bought him.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the black bull out of Simba?
Or any of the other calves you posted?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 29, 2009)

the black heifer calf is out of simba.her momma is 134.the black bull calf is out of black granite.kitty has his pic on the breeds page for beefmasters.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 29, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the black heifer calf is out of simba.her momma is 134.the black bull calf is out of black granite.kitty has his pic on the breeds page for beefmasters.


Reeeally!
Hubby liked him!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 29, 2009)

yes really i like the black bull calf as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 29, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I used Black Granite on the breed page. You may just get DH convinced into giving beefmasters a try yet.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 29, 2009)

my buddy sold black granite last fall.an id love to know how much he got for him.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 29, 2009)

> You may just get DH convinced into giving beefmasters a try yet.


He seems to be warming up to the idea!
I did get a "maybe someday"! But with him, that answer is far from a  definite, YES!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 29, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> > You may just get DH convinced into giving beefmasters a try yet.
> 
> 
> He seems to be warming up to the idea!
> I did get a "maybe someday"! But with him, that answer is far from a  definite, YES!


But, it's not a NO either!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 29, 2009)

with the maybe it sounds like you might could slipp 1 in on him.


----------

